# World Record Brown Trout



## cant-eat-the-horns

I can tell you that this fish is not fake, i just seen it with my own eyes, it was just certified as the new world record twenty minutes ago. What a fish way to go tim, or i should say your client.


----------



## mechanical head

cant-eat-the-horns said:


> I can tell you that this fish is not fake, i just seen it with my own eyes, it was just certified as the new world record twenty minutes ago. What a fish way to go tim, or i should say your client.


Ditto Legit....... for gods sake HOJO made the DNR calls, along with hundreds of others...


----------



## Steelheadfred

cant-eat-the-horns said:


> I can tell you that this fish is not fake, i just seen it with my own eyes, it was just certified as the new world record twenty minutes ago. What a fish way to go tim, or i should say your client.



You mean the weight was certified and info recorded correct? I believe it needs to go to IGFA for record book purposes. Probaly DNA testing, ect...


----------



## wartfroggy

http://www.ludingtondailynews.com/news.php?story_id=45793


----------



## DEDGOOSE

I heard his client was none other than Mitch Rompola:lol:


----------



## TSS Caddis

Tim just called. Tonello and the new Rozich just showed up and reweighed the fish. 41.5lbs

Tim confirmed it was a client. He's pretty excited. Could not be more happy for him.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

Surprised it took this long for the Great Lakes to take the brown trout record.....


----------



## mechanical head

TSS Caddis said:


> Tim just called. Tonello and the new Rozich just showed up and reweighed the fish. 41.5lbs
> 
> Tim confirmed it was a client. He's pretty excited. Could not be more happy for him.


As HOJO is chewing on my Ear, New update 41.5lb.... I'm just slower to the computer than TSS........


----------



## wintrrun

dedgoose said:


> i heard his client was none other than mitch rompola:lol:


tff!


----------



## JackieB

Congratulations! And for a guide to put a client on a fish like that must be so gratifying. Great job!


----------



## TSS Caddis

mechanical head said:


> As HOJO is chewing on my Ear, New update 41.5lb.... I'm just slower to the computer than TSS........


You just need the hotline to Tim's cell 

I had emailed Mark, so I don't know if that is what triggered him to run down there, but I think Tim called with the updated weight just because I'm guessing that they figured that once the scale was recertified that it might weigh less. Oh, contrare:lol: got an extra pound out of it

Tommy, Dan just signed you two up for the world record brown trout trip I'm offering in that very stretch this weekend. $1000 for half day, $1500 for full day:lol:

Note, from the Ludington paper article it is Tom Healy. Tom fishes with Tim quite a bit, so good for him.


----------



## headbanger421

It's nice to see a worl record fish caught here. Congrats on the record!


----------



## [email protected]

Now THAT is one sweet fish!!!!!!!!! If there were a green with envy smiley face I'd be posting it right here...

Congrats to Tim and his client, here I thought Tommy had something with his 30" mousing fish! 

_Steve_


----------



## Steelheadfred

headbanger421 said:


> It's nice to see a worl record fish caught here. Congrats on the record!


I agree who needs a world record from Arkansas? ***?

Glad to see it here, I have only met Tim a couple times but he is always great on the river.


----------



## outfishin_

WOW!!! Nice fish! All the other fish in the river will now rest a bit better with the Top of the food chain heading for the record book..:lol: congrats..


----------



## Carpmaster

Thats a sweet brown!


----------



## hooks-n-arrows

WOW! Impressive fish.


----------



## fishinmachine2

Thats a BRUTE!!! My nephew is on the river right now and I know where he caught it!! NAH Nah Nah nah nah nah nah!!!!:lol: MY nephew seen it and said it was AWESOME!!!!

Scott


----------



## dongiese

Congrats guys.


----------



## happyhooker2

WOW!!!!! Congrats!!!!! Nice to see a hog brownie like that. Makes my 19 lb 5 oz on the wall look like a fingerling!


----------



## thousandcasts

fishinmachine2 said:


> Thats a BRUTE!!! My nephew is on the river right now and I know where he caught it!! NAH Nah Nah nah nah nah nah!!!!:lol: MY nephew seen it and said it was AWESOME!!!!
> 
> Scott


Well, if you know the river it's not that hard to look at the pic and figure out where he was. Hell, I'm half tempted to violate M-S policy about naming certain spots and give directions-- that way the glory hordes will flock up there and stay the hell out of where I'm fishing. 

No...no smilies, winks, tee hee's etc. I'm dead serious.


----------



## fishinmachine2

thousandcasts said:


> Well, if you know the river it's not that hard to look at the pic and figure out where he was. Hell, I'm half tempted to violate M-S policy about naming certain spots and give directions-- that way the glory hordes will flock up there and stay the hell out of where I'm fishing.
> 
> No...no smilies, winks, tee hee's etc. I'm dead serious.


 
Wow!! You better ease back from the computer and get a cold one!! I dont care where you fish on the river your going to have people!!:gaga:

Scott


----------



## TSS Caddis

The funny thing is, there are enough idiots in the world that think that knowing where he caught it will make a difference for them.

Enough that think, "I wish I knew where that was" or "I know where that is, I'm going to get up there this weekend and fish there".

More than anyone I know, Tim has a nack for getting large fish. I don't know if they are still on his site, but he had a couple real monster steelhead that he has guided clients to.


----------



## friZZleFry419

awsome fish !!!!! efin huuuuuuge:tdo12:,hopefully i can land something half that size this weekend when im out that way.


----------



## thousandcasts

fishinmachine2 said:


> Wow!! You better ease back from the computer and get a cold one!! I dont care where you fish on the river your going to have people!!:gaga:
> 
> Scott


Well, have you noticed how many people are viewing this forum right now? More than double what usually is--and for good reason, that fish is a ONE IN A MILLION hog. 

However, something like this also draws a crowd. Better to see that crowd dropping boats in at the Bear Creek launch, ya know? Oops, did I just say too much?


----------



## Ron Matthews

thousandcasts said:


> However, something like this also draws a crowd. Better to see that crowd up at the Bear Creek launch, ya know? Oops, did I just say too much?


 
LOL-:lol:


----------



## ausable_steelhead

> The funny thing is, there are enough idiots in the world that think that knowing where he caught it will make a difference for them.


Yeah, like they're gonna go there and tag a 40lber too:lol:. I'm sure there will be all kinds more people throwing thundersticks through there now as well, because that's the "hot" bait.....


----------



## Bulletproof

Incredible fish. I think Tim may have some new marketing material.


----------



## salmonslammer

Heck of a fish!

Couldnt figure out why there were 87 people viewing this forum....LOL. now I know!


----------



## TSS Caddis

salmonslammer said:


> Heck of a fish!
> 
> Couldnt figure out why there were 87 people viewing this forum....LOL. now I know!


Exactly and 1299 views of this thread alone. All those that think posting locations have no impact, need to wise up to how many people read these posts.


----------



## fishinmachine2

thousandcasts said:


> Well, have you noticed how many people are viewing this forum right now? More than double what usually is--and for good reason, that fish is a ONE IN A MILLION hog.
> 
> However, something like this also draws a crowd. Better to see that crowd dropping boats in at the Bear Creek launch, ya know? Oops, did I just say too much?


 
NO i think its easier putting in at Rainbow or at Insta Launch so they can get those fresher fish comming up!!:lol: Plus its better parking! I'm sure the river is full of 40lb browns!!

Scott


----------



## toto

What a fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yikes: Nice to know there are still fish like that around.


----------



## bluefin75

Incredible fish! I'm not sure I'd be holding it up for a picture standing that close to the side of the boat but awesome fish. CONGRATS


----------



## mechanical head

Or better yet there's a spot I know, four boats plug it up just about every night and morning, real bone heads too.... It's down stream past the 'p['hgzxardf............holy crap a bullet hole just went though my window!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm outta hear!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pour Decisions

WOW! Great fish dude!


----------



## TSS Caddis

fishinmachine2 said:


> NO i think its easier putting in at Rainbow or at Insta Launch so they can get those fresher fish comming up!!:lol: Plus its better parking! I'm sure the river is full of 40lb browns!!
> 
> Scott


Alright, alright, I just spoke to Tim and he said it was fine to mention this was above High Bridge. Got gettem guys.


----------



## Ron Matthews

TSS Caddis said:


> Exactly and 1299 views of this thread alone. All those that think posting locations have no impact, need to wise up to how many people read these posts.


 
This thing ran 1,000 views at 3 hrs. old
Oh It's going to be bad, Real Bad! 
What a fish Man.

The economy locally could use the attention for sure, But It's gonna be Bad...


----------



## Impray

Awesome!


----------



## William H Bonney

DEDGOOSE said:


> I heard his client was none other than Mitch Rompola:lol:


:lol:


----------



## wintrrun

I was up there a week ago and i could of swore that was the smaller of two browns i seen laying up in a tailout @ **** *****.:lol:


----------



## drifter31

Congrats. Great news that a fish like that was caught in Michigan with all the bad news lately. Thanks for sharing.

Doesn't seem fair though that the prior world record came on 4lb. test and this one came on salmon gear...

Still an awesome fish anyway! Get that picture up on the photo contest thread on the pier's forum.


----------



## streamertosser

Amazing fish!!! i wouldve loved to be the guy to hook and land that hog, hell just seeing it happen wouldve been awesome too.


----------



## Chip

Awesome fish....great story!


----------



## Tom 26133

Thats a huge fish!!!!!!!!!!!! Congadulations
i'm wondering if i passed by that fish when i kayaked the river last week.


----------



## Rat City Hooker

Good job Tim

Thanks for drawing everbody to Manistee cause I will be fishing Luddville this weekend.:lol::lol::lol:

Larry


----------



## Kearly Shuffle

Congrats!!!! What an amazing fish! I would not even know how to react if I were to catch a fish like that!!!


----------



## ofieldstream

Who took this photo? Does anyone have contact info for them? I would like to talk w/ them ASAP. Thanks. ofieldstream


----------



## gamebird_guy

I noticed he was wearing a mcrophone in the picture I hope he was filming and got it all, if so you would think the entire fight will be aired on his show. That would be a ratings booster for him and the local fox affiliate.


----------



## Whit1

JackieB said:


> I do have a question about this fish. Would it have likely spent a good portion of its life out in the Big Lake? Are some browns migratory like steelhead? I know that there are browns in Lake Michigan and in the rivers, but I don't know if some have a rainbow/steelhead type of a relationship or not.


That brown trout spent most of it's life in Lake Michigan rather than in the river. Browns spawn in the fall after the salmon and the fish moved into the river a few days ago......from the darkening color....for two reasons. Number one it was going to spawn and number two it was following salmon upstream. It was not only there following the salmon. Brown trout have been moving into streams in early September since their introduction into the Great Lakes many years ago and this was well before salmon were brought in back in about 1966.

That is a great fish, but certainly not the first time Michigan, especially the Lake Michigan area between Ludington and Frankfort has been the site of record brown trout. Back in the early '80s a record brown was taken out of Arcadia Lake in NW Manistee County. I remember the year well as it was the finest Lake Michigan brown trout fishing that I've ever experienced. For a month and a half the fish were there; they were large; and they were hungry. Beach and pier fishing were beyond belief and it lasted for weeks on end.

On a moderator note I edited a couple of posts above because they got VERY specific about naming a spot on a river.


----------



## wintrrun

Whit1 said:


> On a moderator note I edited a couple of posts above because they got VERY specific about naming a spot on a river.


Thanks Whit!

As i said earlier on in this post. I will have detailed river maps for sale where the world record brown was caught. $19.95 out the door. I accept Pay-Pal and gold bars. P.M. me if interested.:lol:


----------



## homerdog

There's another good pic on Michigansportsman.


----------



## gooseboy

I thought fox 33 said final confirmed weight was 41.25.....very very cool fish


----------



## homerdog

gooseboy said:


> I thought fox 33 said final confirmed weight was 41.25.....very very cool fish


I saw 41 lbs 7.25 ounces, beats the old record by over a pound, very nice fish and congratulations, nice to have Michigan back in the spotlight for good news again.


----------



## Ifish

I'm sorry but if you have fished the Big M even once in your life you will realize that the pic was taken on the Big M , what a beauty!


----------



## wartfroggy

Seeforellen......
pretty hard to tell different strains apart from appearance...you must be gifted



METTLEFISH said:


> Looks like a seaforellin (spelling?) the bio's predicted 50 pounders, but 40's will do !....


----------



## METTLEFISH

The older state record out of Arcadia (34.6 I believe) was caught on a Michigan made product, a "copycat" from Eppingers !...


----------



## METTLEFISH

Wartfroggy.... it is VERY easy to tell tham apart, that was even mentioned on Winklemans show in Milwaukee last season, to some it is difficult to tell Coho from Lk. Steelhead, and Toads from Frogs !..:lol: of wich niether give you warts !...


----------



## TSS Caddis

IMO, the best thing about this fish is that is was caught in a legit manner by a client that was deserving. I know Tom fishes with Tim quite a bit every year and Tim has spoke very highly of him.

Heaven help us if that fish made it up to tippy and it was lined off gravel or ripped out of the boils. The controversy that would have followed would have been staggering.

Kudo's to Tom for his catch and for Tim who 10 years ago gave up on chuck and ducking for salmon and moved onto cranks. Tim wasn't the first to throw cranks, but he has done a ton to enlighten people on how to fish river kings legit and has been rewarded with a great catch for his client.

BTW, I mentioned in an earlier post that Tim has put some large steelhead in the boat also. Here is a link that has 2 of them. Both over 20lbs

http://www.ultimateoutfitters.com/steelhead.htm


----------



## TC-fisherman

Amazing one trout probably weighing more than all the trout i caught in August.

The last brown record was from the little red river in Arkansas. Anyone ever fish there? Seems odd you'ld think the record would be from a sea run brown somewhere.


----------



## billya

Nice Fish. Awesome..

But I believe the world record brown is 44.4 lbs out of Arkansas from the White river...


----------



## homerdog

billya said:


> Nice Fish. Awesome..
> 
> But I believe the world record brown is 44.4 lbs out of Arkansas from the White river...


Nope, it's 40 lbs 4 ounces, this one beats it by over a pound.


----------



## Whit1

Before a part of this thread gets turned into some sort of chromotological war :lol: the Arkansas former (possibly) world record brown trout was caught in the Little Red River. You can read about it here:
http://users.aristotle.net/~russjohn/nature/trout.html


----------



## billya

Wow that is awesome that it is now a Michigan thing:lol::lol:


----------



## wally-eye

Whit1 said:


> Before a part of this thread gets turned into some sort of chromotological war :lol: the Arkansas former (possibly) world record brown trout was caught in the Little Red River. You can read about it here:
> http://users.aristotle.net/~russjohn/nature/trout.html




Wow, chromotological, that's a pretty big word.......... 

You must be a school teacher or sumpin??? :evil: :lol:


----------



## stillfish

Great fish, Its nice to put Michigan on the map for big fish...


----------



## Steelmon

That is one of the most beautiful fish I've ever seen. BTW, The last time I was at Gander MT., they had Thundersticks of all types on sale for $2.50. Better get some before the price goes to $10.00.


----------



## 1BIGNIMROD

Once in a lifetime fish! Congrates


----------



## Fish Eye

TSS Caddis said:


> IMO, the best thing about this fish is that is was caught in a legit manner by a client that was deserving. I know Tom fishes with Tim quite a bit every year and Tim has spoke very highly of him.
> 
> Heaven help us if that fish made it up to tippy and it was lined off gravel or ripped out of the boils. The controversy that would have followed would have been staggering.


Agree.


----------



## MT406

Freaking pig. looks like a sterile meat and egg eating female.



stillfish said:


> Great fish, Its nice to put Michigan on the map for big fish...


It is? if I still lived and fished MI, the last thing I want is more people on the waters, because that is exactly what is going to happen now.


----------



## wartfroggy

MT406 said:


> Freaking pig. looks like a sterile meat and egg eating female.
> 
> 
> It is? if I still lived and fished MI, the last thing I want is more people on the waters, because that is exactly what is going to happen now.


 Yeah, why would a state that is losing industry and has a struggling economy want to be known for anything that could bring more money into the state? Especially if that meant more people fishing on our waters, buying more fishing licenses, booking fishing charters or river guides, and spending money locally at hotels, campgrounds, and tackle shops while on their trip! 
I think that if anything, this would be a good thing.


----------



## wally-eye

It's not a good thing,,,,,,,,it's a *GREAT THING.......:coolgleam*


----------



## TSS Caddis

wally-eye said:


> It's not a good thing,,,,,,,,it's a *GREAT THING.......:coolgleam*


Exactly.

Tim just called and that is what he is hoping.

BTW, he did say someone he spoke with mentioned that they heard Rompola caught it :lol:

I can't believe that someone read DEDGOOSE's joking post and believed it:lol:

Anyway, he gave me the blow by blow, and there is absolutely no way this can be disputed. Suffice it to say it will be a good story once someone publishes it.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

WOW over 9000 hits in less than 24 hours.

Faster than the speed of light...the internet.


----------



## Flag Up

Yowzza that is a fish!!:yikes:


----------



## thousandcasts

Fish Eye said:


> Agree.


Agree x 10


----------



## Fishslayer5789

wartfroggy said:


> Yeah, why would a state that is losing industry and has a struggling economy want to be known for anything that could bring more money into the state? Especially if that meant more people fishing on our waters, buying more fishing licenses, booking fishing charters or river guides, and spending money locally at hotels, campgrounds, and tackle shops while on their trip!
> I think that if anything, this would be a good thing.


Well stated. I totally agree.


----------



## SA ULTRA MAG

Tim Rollers interview

http://outdoormagazine.tv/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/Roller-excerpt.mp3


----------



## Marsh Turd

Congrats. That is an awesome fish.


----------



## Steve

STEINFISHSKI said:


> WOW over 9000 hits in less than 24 hours.
> 
> Faster than the speed of light...the internet.



That's gotta be some kind of record in and of itself. Viral works on the internet.


----------



## riverman

Now how much do you think that mount would be worth to Cabela's?


----------



## thousandcasts

Well, for sheer entertainment purposes, remember that bit in "Jaws" where everyone is out on the water trying to collect the $3000 bounty? 

"Wait'll they get in that rock pile--there'll be so much fun they'll wish their father's had never met their mother's..." 

I'm pretty sure that's what High Bridge down to Bear Creek will look like this weekend. It's gonna be warm out too, so mix that with some tubers, kayakers and canoers and that's gonna be some good watching, lemme tell you!


----------



## RichP

riverman said:


> Now how much do you think that mount would be worth to Cabela's?


I was wondering about that too. I bet this gentleman is going to be fielding some tempting offers from a few organizations.


----------



## Rayshobby

Official weight is 41.45 pounds. Fish was weighed hours after it was caught approx 17 miles from Manistee on the Manistee river. That fish will be as popular as the Hansen Buck in the Whitetail world. Oh, don't forget that it is a new world record also... Get your reservations in now to fish any strech of that river now because if you catch it and advertise where you caught it "THEY" will come!


----------



## happyhooker2

thousandcasts said:


> Well, for sheer entertainment purposes, remember that bit in "Jaws" where everyone is out on the water trying to collect the $3000 bounty?
> 
> "Wait'll they get in that rock pile--there'll be so much fun they'll wish their father's had never met their mother's..."
> 
> I'm pretty sure that's what High Bridge down to Bear Creek will look like this weekend. It's gonna be warm out too, so mix that with some tubers, kayakers and canoers and that's gonna be some good watching, lemme tell you!


 
I love the reference to "Jaws!" LOL How bout this "Jaws" quote.......

"The taxidermey man back home gonna have a heart attack when he sees what I bring him!"

Quint from "Jaws"


----------



## thousandcasts

happyhooker2 said:


> I love the reference to "Jaws!" LOL How bout this "Jaws" quote.......
> 
> "The taxidermey man back home gonna have a heart attack when he sees what I bring him!"
> 
> Quint from "Jaws"


Or to paraphrase...

"You know the eight guys that just piled into that 16' Riverman Jet sled? Well...they're all gonna die--none of them are gonna make it to the first bend alive." :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fish Eye

Check out what this "fly fisherman" wrote on the Freep site under the story...

"On 30 lb test with a tuna rod that had to be a heck of a fight, suprised the guide didn't strap you into a chair. Oh by the way, wice work killing the biggest trout in the system, the last thing we need is that fish reproducing. But hey, you're now the "The King of Manistee," nice work gear chucker!
09/10/2009 11:08:38 a.m. EDT"











September 9, 2009


A new world record for brown trout!

_By ERIC SHARP_
_FREE PRESS SPORTS WRITER_Tom Healy says hes just an old retired guy who came to Manistee for a nice day of fishing. But after landing what appears to be a world-record brown trout today, he suspects theyre going to make me the king of Manistee, Michigan.

Were real happy to bring the world record back to Manistee, the 66-year-old Rockford angler said after landing a 41-pound, 7-ounce brown in the Manistee River. Ive fished here 20 years and come regularly, and Ive caught some nice salmon. But never anything like this. 
The huge brown beat the existing world record from Arkansas by 1 pound, 3 ounces. The state record was 36-13. The fish took a black-and-silver Rapala Shad Rap crankbait that Healy cast from fishing guide Tim Rollers boat. Healy used a Cabelas XML spinning rod and Cabelas Prodigy reel loaded with 30-pound braided line. 
Tom cast, and I saw him set the hook, Roller said. The fish tried to jump, but it could only porpoise on the surface. I heard a splash and turned too late to see the fish. But I saw the huge tail and said, You have a big salmon. Healy said the fish fought 15 minutes before coming to the boat. The record fish from Arkansas fought five minutes. Roller said, We didnt realize it was a brown until we were about to net it. The fish was weighed before Department of Natural Resources biologists, who certified it at 41-7. They took scale samples that will be tested to prove its a brown trout and not a closely related Atlantic salmon.


----------



## homerdog

The replies to newspaper articles are usually way more overboard than what I see on message boards. They'll tear into anyone for anything.


----------



## Carpmaster

Haha tuna rod! Thats funny stuff there...elite closet member of PETA there lol.. probably "chooses" not to catch fish because he's there for the experience alone!


----------



## MT406

oh man, Arkansas is gonna be real butt hurt over this. They practically worshipped that record. Although, there's was a river fish and not a great lakes run fish, which, imo, should have 2 different categories for records. heck of a slab, congrats to the man


----------



## Hollandpiper

Just saw the story on the only true news network there is. . . Fox News - Live Desk just ran the story with an interview with the angler.


----------



## wartfroggy

I was wondered how long it would take for some purist to bash the guy for killing a breeder! Get a life.......I don't know ANYONE that would have just tossed a world record fish back.


----------



## thousandcasts

homerdog said:


> The replies to newspaper articles are usually way more overboard than what I see on message boards. They'll tear into anyone for anything.


All good things come with strings attached.

For the angler, this is a once in a lifetime catch.

For the Guide, it's the goose that lays the golden eggs. 

If you make your living trying to be the next Babe Winkelman, then getting some flack tossed your way is simply a caveat that goes along with it. Oh well.

It's a hell of a fish that was taken legit, end of story.


----------



## brookid

TSS Caddis said:


> Exactly and 1299 views of this thread alone. All those that think posting locations have no impact, need to wise up to how many people read these posts.



I've seen three different links to this thread on three different message boards...all from out of state. That's a lot of traffic...

She's a dandy of a fish.


----------



## Steve

brookid said:


> I've seen three different links to this thread on three different message boards...all from out of state. That's a lot of traffic...
> 
> She's a dandy of a fish.



We've gotten tons of viral traffic from this thread.


----------



## homerdog

here's another link to a local newsstory and video:

http://www.9and10news.com/category/story/?id=169361


----------



## brookies101

thousandcasts said:


> All good things come with strings attached.
> 
> For the angler, this is a once in a lifetime catch.
> 
> For the Guide, it's the goose that lays the golden eggs.
> 
> If you make your living trying to be the next Babe Winkelman, then getting some flack tossed your way is simply a caveat that goes along with it. Oh well.
> 
> It's a hell of a fish that was taken legit, end of story.


Well said..... He's gonna hear it from both sides. Something tells me he'll live. Happily at that....... 

What trips me out is knowing that there is probably a bigger one, or something close to it, somewhere out there in lake mich. I'll be on the pier next tues. thru thurs... Hopefully her twin swims through. If not i'm headed up river where the big browns are :lol:

By the way, the rompola thing, PRICELESS lmao


----------



## IncredibleHook

thats a huge bitc*


----------



## TSS Caddis

Carpmaster said:


> Haha tuna rod! Thats funny stuff there...elite closet member of PETA there lol.. probably "chooses" not to catch fish because he's there for the experience alone!


First, shame on anyone that would be that jealous to be critical of someone for keeping a world record fish.

Per a conversation with Tim this morning, "it went belly up at the end of the fight". Even if it was not a record, it was basically dead and would have been kept, any ethical fisherman, fly or not, would have kept a fish that was not going to live. 

An fyi for those that would be critical of roping it, I know the two 20lb+ steelhead he's boated both went back. He gave the anglers the option to keep them and they both decided for release. I don't know a single person who on catching a 20lb+ river steelhead would not have roped it to mount. Kudo's to the two gentleman that were able to make that choice.


----------



## Carpmaster

I rope as I see fit... I think it should be anybodies choice within the law...I hate when people look down there noses.... I would have roped that fish regarless also... 20# chromer... no question...lol..rope them too!


----------



## thousandcasts

Carpmaster said:


> I rope as I see fit... I think it should be anybodies choice within the law...I hate when people look down there noses.... I would have roped that fish regarless also... 20# chromer... no question...lol..rope them too!


Well, therein lies the difference between certain factions of anglers. For me, it's not roping up everything I catch, but more the experience and circumstances involved with the whole angling experience. If I caught a 30 pound king tomorrow, that's a hell of a fish, but I'd snap a pic and let it go. What's the point of roping it up? I've already got one that size on the wall and if I want to eat salmon, which I do, there's plenty of better tasting 14lb fish waiting to be caught. 

That said, a brown that big gets coolered and carted to the nearest certified scale ASAP. :lol:


----------



## Wellston

Whoaaaaaaaaaa!!!! Congrats Tom Healy!!! What a catch.
Jim


----------



## Oldgrandman

STEINFISHSKI said:


> WOW over 9000 hits in less than 24 hours.
> 
> Faster than the speed of light...the internet.


Geez, 12,000+ views now! This is gonna set a world record thread too! Nice fish, makes my biggest brownie look like a minnow......


----------



## Scott K

What does "rope it" mean?


----------



## earl

Rope it means Stringer it.


----------



## foxfire69

Steve said:


> We've gotten tons of viral traffic from this thread.


I'll bet!! I'm really curious as to what protection your running! Shoot me a PM with that info. if and when you get a chance please! Thanks!!


----------



## thousandcasts

foxfire69 said:


> I'll bet!! I'm really curious as to what protection your running! Shoot me a PM with that info. if and when you get a chance please! Thanks!!


I'm curious as to what kind of protection there is from all the viral traffic the Manistee River is gonna get as a result of this thread.


----------



## TSS Caddis

I think Hutch is confused right now, you said viral and protection in the same sentence. Right now he's thinking of a trailer in Bretheren.


----------



## thousandcasts

TSS Caddis said:


> I think Hutch is confused right now, you said viral and protection in the same sentence. Right now he's thinking of a trailer in Bretheren.


Oh...my...god. That was so funny I damn near choked on my pizza! Nicely done! LMAO!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Black Ghost

Wow been casting for 29 years in Lake Michigan waters and rivers for one half that size, oh well I guess I will just keep casting away, here I come Saturday, you never know what you may run into out there.

Fish of a life time, like that huge musky I lost 16 years ago on the Chippewa Flowage.

:lol:

BG


----------



## bombcast

I can only guess what had to have been said when that thing hit the floor of the boat. 

Congrats gentlemen.


----------



## foxfire69

TSS Caddis said:


> I think Hutch is confused right now, you said viral and protection in the same sentence. Right now he's thinking of a trailer in Bretheren.


Which trailer...Helma's or Hilga's?????? Use the Industrial protection!!


----------



## badguychaser

i will sell the waypoint for 1 million dollars!!!! seen it with my own eyes freaking unreal fish. nice job guys.


----------



## Carpmaster

thousandcasts said:


> Well, therein lies the difference between certain factions of anglers. For me, it's not roping up everything I catch, but more the experience and circumstances involved with the whole angling experience. If I caught a 30 pound king tomorrow, that's a hell of a fish, but I'd snap a pic and let it go. What's the point of roping it up? I've already got one that size on the wall and if I want to eat salmon, which I do, there's plenty of better tasting 14lb fish waiting to be caught.
> 
> That said, a brown that big gets coolered and carted to the nearest certified scale ASAP. :lol:


You know what I was getting at...


----------



## TSS Caddis

badguychaser said:


> i will sell the waypoint for 1 million dollars!!!! seen it with my own eyes freaking unreal fish. nice job guys.


I hope you mean from recognizing the spot, because it is funny the number of guys that claim to have seen him on the river with it but Tim mentioned they saw no other boats from before they hooked it until they pulled.


----------



## DEDGOOSE

TSS Caddis said:


> I hope you mean from recognizing the spot, because it is funny the number of guys that claim to have seen him on the river with it but Tim mentioned they saw no other boats from before they hooked it until they pulled.


Yeah it is funny, everyone I have talked to on the phone has had their brothers, mailman, cousin's nephew next door neighbor see them catch this fish.


----------



## trout

Wow what a nice fish!
Great job.


----------



## MT406

I noticed this thread has been changed to world record brown trout. has this been confirmed by the IFGA? I was under the impression it takes months for that confirmation from my readings. Congrats to the man


----------



## Whit1

MT406 said:


> I noticed this thread has been changed to world record brown trout. has this been confirmed by the IFGA? I was under the impression it takes months for that confirmation from my readings. Congrats to the man


At this time, until it is officially certified the word to use would be "pending".


----------



## JackieB

DEDGOOSE said:


> Yeah it is funny, everyone I have talked to on the phone has had their brothers, mailman, cousin's nephew next door neighbor see them catch this fish.


I was there. Right in the bow of the boat. Me and bigfoot were sitting next to each other drinking our morning coffee and chatting with the Loch Ness monster who had just swam up for a visit when "BAM" that hog hit the Thunderstick. Spilled coffee all over ourselves.


----------



## MSU Marksman

JackieB said:


> I was there. Right in the bow of the boat. Me and bigfoot were sitting next to each other drinking our morning coffee and chatting with the Loch Ness monster who had just swam up for a visit when "BAM" that hog hit the Thunderstick. Spilled coffee all over ourselves.


For the last time, stop calling me bigfoot! And that coffee is a pain to get out of this hair ....


----------



## wartfroggy

JackieB said:


> I was there. Right in the bow of the boat. Me and bigfoot were sitting next to each other drinking our morning coffee and chatting with the Loch Ness monster who had just swam up for a visit when "BAM" that hog hit the Thunderstick. Spilled coffee all over ourselves.


 If you were there, you might not be saying it hit a thunderstick. I thought it was on a shad rap. I know Tim fishes alot of shad raps in the river, and that is also what the paper said.


----------



## TSS Caddis

wartfroggy said:


> If you were there, you might not be saying it hit a thunderstick. I thought it was on a shad rap. I know Tim fishes alot of shad raps in the river, and that is also what the paper said.


I think he was joking.

I had a friend comment to me on how there was too much product placement in the Freep article. Appeared they just asked what he caught it on and they replied. If it were me:

"Drove my new Toyota Tundra to the river that morning. After I launched my Landau boat off the Shore Land R trailer, I fired up my 4 stroke Yamaha and headed up river. Upon arriving at the spot I wanted to fish, I hit the down button on my 24v River Larry winch and lowered the anchor. The sun was bright today, so I was glad to have my Oakly sunglasses on to help with the glare. We pulled out the 9' MH Cabelas Prodigy rod combo's spooled with 30lb Power Pro and proceeded to tie on Rapala Shad Raps. Upon landing the fish with my Frabil landing net, I hoisted it out of the net on my Boga grip. After a few pics with Nikon d90, I called Mark on my iPhone 3GS, he suggested it might be a record, so we put the fish in my 120qt Igloo cooler and headed for the launch"



BTW, Tim said Shad Rap.


----------



## GuppyII

LMFAO...Great job on the fish.


----------



## mbrooks

TSS Caddis said:


> I think he was joking.
> 
> I had a friend comment to me on how there was too much product placement in the Freep article. Appeared they just asked what he caught it on and they replied. If it were me:
> 
> "Drove my new Toyota Tundra to the river that morning. After I launched my Landau boat off the Shore Land R trailer, I fired up my 4 stroke Yamaha and headed up river. Upon arriving at the spot I wanted to fish, I hit the down button on my 24v River Larry winch and lowered the anchor. The sun was bright today, so I was glad to have my Oakly sunglasses on to help with the glare. We pulled out the 9' MH Cabelas Prodigy rod combo's spooled with 30lb Power Pro and proceeded to tie on Rapala Shad Raps. Upon landing the fish with my Frabil landing net, I hoisted it out of the net on my Boga grip. After a few pics with Nikon d90, I called Mark on my iPhone 3GS, he suggested it might be a record, so we put the fish in my 120qt Igloo cooler and headed for the launch"
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Tim said Shad Rap.


:lol:That's too funny... sounds about like a Bill Dance program... plug, plug, plug...


----------



## Whit1

TSS Caddis said:


> I think he was joking.
> 
> I had a friend comment to me on how there was too much product placement in the Freep article. Appeared they just asked what he caught it on and they replied. If it were me:
> 
> "Drove my new Toyota Tundra to the river that morning. After I launched my Landau boat off the Shore Land R trailer, I fired up my 4 stroke Yamaha and headed up river. Upon arriving at the spot I wanted to fish, I hit the down button on my 24v River Larry winch and lowered the anchor. The sun was bright today, so I was glad to have my Oakly sunglasses on to help with the glare. We pulled out the 9' MH Cabelas Prodigy rod combo's spooled with 30lb Power Pro and proceeded to tie on Rapala Shad Raps. Upon landing the fish with my Frabil landing net, I hoisted it out of the net on my Boga grip. After a few pics with Nikon d90, I called Mark on my iPhone 3GS, he suggested it might be a record, so we put the fish in my 120qt Igloo cooler and headed for the launch"
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, Tim said Shad Rap.


 
Clothing! Ya didn't mention the duds ya wuz wearin'


----------



## homerdog

badguychaser said:


> i will sell the waypoint for 1 million dollars!!!! seen it with my own eyes freaking unreal fish. nice job guys.


I already found the location on another website, for half the price I'll give out the address.


----------



## TSS Caddis

Whit1 said:


> Clothing! Ya didn't mention the duds ya wuz wearin'


I stopped short, but you could definetly list cloths, shoes, pliers, hooks, where you filled the truck up at, where you got breakfast, etc...

Make the most of all of this while you can.


----------



## thousandcasts

TSS Caddis said:


> I stopped short, but you could definetly list cloths, shoes, pliers, hooks, where you filled the truck up at, where you got breakfast, etc...
> 
> Make the most of all of this while you can.


Sure, but I don't think anyone's going to be taking down their Jesus "Foot Prints in The Sand" devotionals anytime soon and replacing them with "The Roller."


----------



## wartfroggy

TSS Caddis said:


> "Drove my new Toyota Tundra to the river that morning. After I launched my Landau boat off the Shore Land R trailer, I fired up my 4 stroke Yamaha and headed up river. Upon arriving at the spot I wanted to fish, I hit the down button on my 24v River Larry winch and lowered the anchor. The sun was bright today, so I was glad to have my Oakly sunglasses on to help with the glare. We pulled out the 9' MH Cabelas Prodigy rod combo's spooled with 30lb Power Pro and proceeded to tie on Rapala Shad Raps. Upon landing the fish with my Frabil landing net, I hoisted it out of the net on my Boga grip. After a few pics with Nikon d90, I called Mark on my iPhone 3GS, he suggested it might be a record, so we put the fish in my 120qt Igloo cooler and headed for the launch"


Man, thought I was reading an InFisherman article there for a minute!


----------



## badguychaser

tss caddis, i was in a power drift boat not to far from him. i didn't see him hook or land it but i was just down river. there was two other boats within a 1/2 mile or so maybe 3 boats total in the area. it would have been very cool to have seen it being pulled in. i seen it later in the day when a friend called and told me what was hooked and were it was.


----------



## thousandcasts

wartfroggy said:


> Man, thought I was reading an InFisherman article there for a minute!


Well, since the guide's role in all of this is to basically drop anchor and drink coffee, I can imagine that the next DVD will be just as informative as the prior one! 

"From the guys who brought you _'King Crankin''_ comes a new DVD! 

D*ckhole World Wide Presents--_'Anchor Droppin!'_ 

Thank you for joining us as we bring our World Record Anchoring techniques to your living room. It's really not as easy as it seems and involves a complicated, three-step process. However, with a little practice and patience, you'll be _'Anchor Droppin' _like a pro in no time! 

Step one--Slow the boat down and place your thumb firmly on the anchor switch. Not your forefinger as that won't have enough leverage. With the thumb on the switch, firmly engage it and allow the anchor to drop into the water. When it hits bottom, then it should stop--there we go. Now, check to see if you're stopped or still drifting gently. If it's the latter, that's not a problem! Simply place your thumb back on the anchor switch and let out a little more rope until the boat is stationary. Very Good. 

Step Two--gently step back from the switch and ease yourself into the boat seat. Don't plop into the boat seat as that will cause the boat to rock. Eeeeeease into it. Try it at home--stand up and then eeeeease into your recliner. Nice...good form! Try it again...you got it! 

Step Three--pouring the coffee. A lot of people just don't understand how important this final step is if you want to successfully complete the '_Anchor Droppin' _process. Take your handy Cabela's Outdoor Travel mug and place it in your Attwood custom cup holder. Now, remove the top of your thermos and pour the coffee into the mug. When you see that steam rolling up into the crisp morning air, that's success. Take a sip, kick back and then repeat after me: "Cast over there." 

 

Actually, the King Crankin' dvd is a must have if you're just starting out!


----------



## mechanical head

Don't forget Optional Step four..

If Jackholes in stinky bibs and bloody boat nears dump coffee and look like a pissed off warthog.. This will hopefully scare off jackholes in other boat looking to squeeze in on your morning anchor spot...If this fails prepare to start flinging finger and making obscene jesters...You may have to re-anchor just off jackholes boat to get point though, this will take some practice...:lol:


----------



## wally-eye

I know the story has made Field/Stream as I just got an email from them with pics/story about it....:coolgleam..... I'm on their email list......


----------



## Whit1

wally-eye said:


> I'm on their.........list......


ya are probly on a lotta lists!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yikes:

:lol:............Sorry buddy, I couldn't resist.


----------



## wally-eye

Whit1 said:


> ya are probly on a lotta lists!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yikes:
> 
> :lol:............Sorry buddy, I couldn't resist.





*Why yes I am.......:lol:*


----------



## Hoyt_em

Congrats to the guide and the fisherman...Sure is a beautiful fish. 

*note to self...fish the east side for the next few years. I hope the yahoos rolling into that river tonight thru the weekend don't trash the place. 


Would it be a bad idear to wish for a rotten weekend of fishing on the BIG M? That outta slow some of the repeaters a bit.


----------



## Wishn I was fishn

I don't know if this has been posted yet. 

http://www.fieldandstream.com/photos/gallery/fishing/trout-fishing/where-fish-trout/2009/09/potential-world-record-brown-trout-cau


----------



## Fish Eye

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/living/2009/09/11/wwtv.record.trout.wwtv

CNN is carrying the story as well-the same channel 9/10 report but still, national TV baby!

Also, I had a State Representative in my office today. I would encourage everyone to pound their state Reps and Senators to increase the fishing license fee. We need to get a handle on invasives, fish plants, forage base, get an Atlantic program going etc. Let's keep this party rolling instead of letting the politicians quiver in fear of the NRA's political ploy of putting the kibosh on a long overdue fee increase. To lobby against an increase is anti-fishing, ego centric, manipulative, and just plain stupid.


----------



## bdubs88

congrats on a record, enjoy!


----------



## Steelmon

I've known about the great Brown Fishing in Arkansas for years and have wanted to take a trip down there, but could never find a partner. They catch nice Rainbows as well as Cuthroats and Brookies also. Since they are resident fish, you can go about any time of year. There have been many Browns over 30 lbs caught there and tons of fish in the 15 to 20 lb. range. It's about an 8 hr. ride, with some great scenary instead of the samo samo.


----------

